# Smiley box freezing mouse functions



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Lately when I open the smiley box and try to choose one, the mouse functions on my laptop freeze up. Its a newer laptop, only about 2 years old.

It doesnt always do this, about half the times.

Is any one else having this problem?


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

nope, have you restarted your computer since it started happening?
What browser are you using?
Has anything changed or been added to the computer about the time it started happening?


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

mnn2501 said:


> nope, have you restarted your computer since it started happening?
> What browser are you using?
> Has anything changed or been added to the computer about the time it started happening?


Thank you Mnn,
Windows 7 Home premium. No changes. I have to restart it every time the mouse freezes. Its the keypad/mouse combo. I forgot where the sensitivity setting is. Thing is driving me crazy. :hair
Half the times Im typing it resets the size of the print, or the cursor jumps to a different spot in the text.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Sensitivity for the mouse is in the Control Panel (change to View by small icons)under Mouse.

As for print size changing that's a function of your scroll button on the mouse along with the control key.
Cursor jumping is also the scroll wheel on the mouse -- I think you may have too heavy of a touch.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Many Thank Yous!!!


----------

